# Kauf von Seeringelwürmer/Wattwürmer



## Muty (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


habe mal ne Frage
Wer weiß wo mann Seeringelwürmer /Wattwürmer in Holland
kaufen oder sich zuschicken lassen kann.
Wohne direkt an der Grenze bei Winterswijk.

Danke für Info im Voraus!!

Gruß 

Muty


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kauf von Seeringelwürmer/Wattwürmer*

Hallo Muty, links mit Zeeadressen sind doch Oben Sticky.


----------

